# New goodman install advice needed



## Trazor1 (8 mo ago)

I bought a new Goodman 60000 btu and 2.5 ton A/C system combo. Installing the furnace I have had no trouble but when it comes to the freon lines for the system I have a few questions. According to the Goodman manual it states to use a 1/4" liquid line and a 5/8" suction line if your run is 24ft or less. My run is only 13ft on the liquid line and 15ft on the suction line as they say the suction line should go above the coil for a brief period. My coil is higher up than my compressor and this house is a single story with no basement and the furnace and coil are on the ground floor not in the attic. I'm trying to give as much information up front before I get to the questions, sorry if this is long.

My questions are the Goodman compressor comes precharged with enough freon for a 15ft line set run...does that accommodate the longer suction line because of how it has to go above the coil? 

I looked at the lines that go into the compressor and the ones that go into the coil seem to be a 3/8" liquid line and a 3/4" suction line
If I use a 3/8" and 3/4" line set will I still need to add freon to the system (I'm guessing I would)? If I use the 1/4" and 5/8" line set, what's the recommended way to fit a 1/4" line into a 3/8" line? I have a swage tool and pretty sure I'm not going to swage a 1/4" line up to a 3/8" for example. Do I simply just use a 3/8" tube and braze it in the braze the 1/4" into it? I also have heard and seen situations where the gap was solved by just kinda crushing the line around the smaller line and im not a fan of doing something like that...its just not my style. I would like to do this myself as I enjoy learning new things and even if I fail I learned at least how not to do it, but I'd like to do it as correctly and with a level of professionalism if possible. 

Thank you.


----------



## channellxbob (Sep 27, 2020)

I would not use 1/4"liquid line on a 2.5T unit period. 2 to 2.5T is the cutoff line between 5/8" and 3/4" vapor lines. 
I would use 3/8 & 3/4 lineset.


----------

